# Lidl Roscrea Quarter Pounders advertised @ €2.67 over the freezer: charged €3.29!



## bond-007 (28 Mar 2010)

I have noticed that Lidl in Roscrea have Quarter Pounders advertised at €2.67 over the freezer. When you check your receipt you are charged €3.29. 

I have tried arguing this out with staff but they are very disinterested and say the price in the computer is right. No refund.

Where does one stand?


----------



## aristotle (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overcharging in Lidl*

I am no legal head but I know that displayed prices are just an "invitation to treat", in other words they are not contractually binding. You are not entitled to the displayed price.

Of course its annoying that you were charged a different price to what was displayed so you should complain to the manager.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overcharging in Lidl*

Waste of time complaining. A month later they still have the same incorrect price displayed.


----------



## aristotle (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Overcharging in Lidl*

I dont know but it sounds like it falls under "false advertising" if the price remains incorrect a month later.


----------



## johnny1234 (28 Mar 2010)

Anything that looks to good to be true, normally is.


----------



## Complainer (28 Mar 2010)

Did you try NCA?


----------



## bond-007 (28 Mar 2010)

I will give them a shout tomorrow.


----------



## allthedoyles (28 Mar 2010)

Our experience of Tesco , was that if you buy a product , and the marked price does not match the till price , they give you refund and give you the product for free.

So it is worthwhile bringing this to Lidl attention .


----------



## smiley (28 Mar 2010)

I wouldn't expect the same treatment from lidl as you'd get from tesco.

the overworked lidl staff will probably just grunt at you.


----------



## Boyd (29 Mar 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> Our experience of Tesco , was that if you buy a product , and the marked price does not match the till price , they give you refund and give you the product for free.



SuperQuinn also


----------



## sandrat (29 Mar 2010)

lidl staff actually get a good hourly rate from what I recall


----------



## bond-007 (29 Mar 2010)

Oh yes they do. On the flip side none of them are on more than 20 hours a week.


----------



## DB74 (30 Mar 2010)

They are not obliged to give you the advertised price.

Superquinn and Tesco give you the item for free as a gesture of goodwill.

I'm fairly sure that if you went to buy a Flatscreen TV from Tesco and it didn't scan correctly then you wouldn't be given the item for free!


----------



## Caveat (30 Mar 2010)

Not sure about Tesco, but Superquinn make a big deal out of this IIRC.

They have signs/notices all over the place letting customers know about their 'item for free' policy. I think they would find it hard to back down in the event.


----------



## boaber (30 Mar 2010)

From [broken link removed]



> If a retailer makes a mistake and the actual price for the item is more than that displayed the retailers have certain rights. They do not automatically have to sell you the goods at the price stated. It is the retailer's responsibility to correct the mistake as soon as possible. If the retailer *knowingly *charges more for a product than is displayed an offence may be committed. Generally, if you are told the correct price before you pay, you have no right to redress. If you notice the error after you have paid, you should bring the matter to the retailer's attention who, most likely, would refund you the difference. You could also report the matter to the National Consumer Agency. The office will investigate the complaint with the objective of ensuring future compliance with the Act. This however does not mean financial redress for the individual complainant.



If the price is incorrect a month after being notified of it, then Lidl may be committing an offence.


----------



## sandrat (31 Mar 2010)

DB74 said:


> They are not obliged to give you the advertised price.
> 
> Superquinn and Tesco give you the item for free as a gesture of goodwill.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that if you went to buy a Flatscreen TV from Tesco and it didn't scan correctly then you wouldn't be given the item for free!


 
My sister got playstation games for free after they scanned at the wrong price. The trick is to not mention anything at the till but to bring the receipt to the customer service desk. Watch as a runner is sent to swipe the offending price tag off the shelf


----------

